# 2008 Fuji Pics



## jollydriver

Hello All

I saw photos of some 2008 Fuji Track Bikes at the following website:

http://cindertrackbicycles.net/track.aspx

The Fuji Obey is too flashy for my taste, but the basic Fuji Track says "Yes" to me. The color reminds me of the 2003 Bianchi Pista, which I liked. It also appears they are going to a threadless headset (not a huge plus or minus to me...just an observation).

I'm going to call my LBS in the next few days and see when they will become available.

Regards


----------



## JaeP

*Stubby 'bars?*



jollydriver said:


> Hello All
> 
> I saw photos of some 2008 Fuji Track Bikes at the following website:
> 
> http://cindertrackbicycles.net/track.aspx
> 
> The Fuji Obey is too flashy for my taste, but the basic Fuji Track says "Yes" to me. The color reminds me of the 2003 Bianchi Pista, which I liked. It also appears they are going to a threadless headset (not a huge plus or minus to me...just an observation).
> 
> I'm going to call my LBS in the next few days and see when they will become available.
> 
> Regards


I'm curious about those "stubby" bars in the second picture. Are they track specific bars? They look kinda kool. I think I may want a pair. Do you know the name and manufacture?


----------



## jollydriver

*Additional 2008 Fuji Track Bike Info - The Obey is Lugged*

I dropped by my LBS today, and low'n'behold they had one copy of the 2008 Fuji Catalogue. So here is the quick gouge on the bikes.

2008 Fuji Obey
Frame: Lugged Cro-Moly Steel, Matte Black
Fork: Lugged Crown, Steel
Crankset: Custom Miche Primato, 48T
Bottom Bracket: Miche
Pedals: Custom gold anodized Wellgo Track
Cog: 18T
Chain: KMC, Z410, gold
Wheelset: Formula Hubs/Alex Crostini Rims, Black stainless spokes, gold nipples
Headset: First-Gold Anodized, threaded
Handlebar: Custom Fuji Gold Anodized Track Bar
Stem: Custom Fuji Gold Anodized quill style stem
Saddle: Brooks Swift Leather - chro-moly rails
Seatpost: Custom Fuji Gold Anodized

2008 Fuji Track Pro
Frame: A6 Alloy, Butted, Aero Shaped w/Integrated Headset - Black/White
Fork: Fuji Straight Blade Integrated Carbon w/Alloy Steerer
Crankset: FSA Carbon Pro Track, 49T
Bottom Bracket: ISIS Sealed Cartridge
Pedals: None
Cog: Formula 15T 
Chain: KMC Z-410
Wheelset: Formula High Flange, Alex Crostini R1.1
Headset: V.P. 1 1/8 integrated
Handlebar: Deda Pista Alloy Track
Stem: Deda Quattro 31.8
Saddle: San Marco Blaze K
Seatpost: Deda Metalstick Alloy

2008 Fuji Track
Frame: Elios 2 custom butted Cro-Moly (drilled for front&rear brakes) Matte Gray
Fork: Fuji 1 1/8 Triple Butted Cro-Moly, threadless
Crankset: RPM CFM-100, 48T
Bottom Bracket: Sealed Cartridge Square Taper
Pedals: Wellgo Road w/Clips and Straps
Cog: 15T
Chain: KMC Z-410
Wheelset: Formulay Alloy Track, 32H on Alex RPD-15 Rims (rear is a Flip-Flop)
Headset: Ritchey 1 1/8 Threadless
Handlebar: Fuji 6061 Road, Anatomical Drops
Stem: Fuji Pro, AL Forged, +/- 7 degrees
Saddle: Fuji Superlight Racing
Seatpost: Fuji Alloy


The Obey would be more tempting if I liked Gold at all. As it is, I like the basic Track and put in an order with the LBS...hopefully it will be here in 2-4 weeks.

Regards All


----------



## Dave Hickey

jollydriver said:


> IThe Obey would be more tempting if I liked Gold at all. Regards All


Wow........good for Raleigh for making a lugged bike.....Like you I could do without the gold...


----------



## Richard

Bikesnobnyc is going to have fun with the Obey. Lugged steel is great, but that is just TOO "Missinger Cutesey" for my taste.


----------



## FatTireFred

JaeP said:


> I'm curious about those "stubby" bars in the second picture. Are they track specific bars? They look kinda kool. I think I may want a pair. Do you know the name and manufacture?




what the heII are '"stubby" bars'??? 

do you mean those anatomic curve things? just about every mfger makes a version nowadays


----------



## jollydriver

*SE Bikes Premium Brew*

Hi All

It looks like SE Bikes is releasing a lugged bike as well (which I would assume is the same frame Fuji is using on the Obey) called the Premium Brew. The spec looks a little different; the bike appears to come with brakes and the crank-set looks different than the Miche on the Obey. The green frame is striking, but once again the John Deer/Green Bay Packers color them is not for me. It would be nice if they sold this frame seperate in some basic colors like black, white, red, green, and blue so that people could roll their own much like Dave Hickey has done with his NJS Panasonic. Thoughts????


----------



## Peatbog

*ooooow*

...nice bike, that SE. Too bad about the yellow wheels and the puke-colored seat/handlebar tape/chainring. You think a classic-stye bike would come in a classic-style color combination. These colors will probably appeal to some, but how many others will those colors turn away? I would be interested if not for the color scheme. Man, that is ugly.


----------



## FatTireFred

Peatbog said:


> ...nice bike, that SE. Too bad about the yellow wheels and the puke-colored seat/handlebar tape/chainring. You think a classic-stye bike would come in a classic-style color combination. These colors will probably appeal to some, but how many others will those colors turn away? I would be interested if not for the color scheme. Man, that is ugly.



agree... part of the fun is 'customizing' your bike, but some of these are just plain ugly from the git go


----------



## Peatbog

I emailed SE and asked about the yellow wheels. They responded:

Terry,
Those wheels are gold. The color of the photo is a little wacky. The
bike looks cool as heck.

-Ride On.

-Todd Lyons
Brand Manager 
SE Bikes


(Hopefully heck is cool)


----------



## jollydriver

*Wacky Photo Color??*

Color me skeptical, but if SE knows the photo's color is "off", then why did they post the picture on their own website (see attached link)? I'm sure there are bubble-gum tinted frames out there as well, but they will always be pink to me. 

Ultimately color likes and dislikes is a very individual choice, and I'll not argue that my taste is any better or worse than yours...just different. I don't care for either the Obey or the Premium Brew color schemes. I'm sure they work great for many other riders. 

My dream would be if someone offered a solid lugged track frame/fork in a few basic colors...a lugged equivalent to the EAI Bare Knuckle if you would. If Soma, Pake, or IRO brought a quality Tiawanese made Tange or 631 lugged track frame/fork to market for $500-600 in 3-4 solid colors, I think they would sell out a good sized lot every year. In the same vein, if anyone could bring new production NJS Panasonic or Anchor (Bridgestone) frames to the states for $800, I think they could sell out a much bigger lot every year (oh how I hope EAI imports is listening).

Enough day-dreaming though...I talked to my LBS, and it looks like they can get me the basic Fuji Track in the next week or two, and I am on the verge of pulling the trigger.

http://www.sebikes.com/2007/news.asp?id=153


----------



## Jamieshankland

The Obey looks like a shodddy attempt to tap into the NJS-aholics market.


----------



## Peatbog

I don't understand all the dark-colored SS "city" bikes: flat black Capo (I know, they have a red one too now), the new Trek flat black SS, dark green Langster, flat black Langster (I know they have a yellow one too, but again, I ain't buying yellow wheels and funny looking graphics!), etc.--what's with all the black and dark colors? If I am riding in traffic, I want a bright color with shiny aluminum wheels. Every little bit of being seen helps.


----------



## SSSasky

I've seen the SE in person at the Montreal Bike Expo, and I can attest that the colours really are better in person. That photo is really strange. Not my cup of tea, but still much nicer in person.


----------



## de.abeja

$1400 retail on the Obey?????!?!? Nah I think I will put a SS together on my own.


----------



## Peatbog

$1400?!?!? Holy Crap! I think I'll buy a Langster AND a Monocog, and then use the rest of my $1400 to buy some upgrades. $1400?!?!?! Holy Crap! Is that REAL gold on them handlebars?!?!?


----------



## carbonfibrekid

well that brooks saddle is probably $250 in and of it self


----------

